# Contentious Journalism



## Kepharel (May 1, 2014)

Just a word about journalistic forays into legalistic waters.  I have done a large amount of research over the last couple of years into the disappearance of Madeleine McCann and am somewhere into 10K words of an analysis of the subject, though my endeavours have stalled recently due to time commitments. My interest remains, however, and maybe one day I will resurrect and complete the work.  While people have been free to say pretty much what they like on the internet via blogs etc, apart from a couple of notable exceptions, anything of the written word has been hotly contested by the parents.  The most glaring example is the book 'The Truth Of The Lie' by Goncalo Amaral, the detective initially in charge of the investigation into the child's disappearance, which is available on the net and anywhere else in the world apart from here in the UK where it remains banned.  Just wondering what the Forum's view is on members discussing their own work on such contentious research.


----------



## patskywriter (May 1, 2014)

I'd be interested in what you have to say on the matter.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

Can't speak for the forum as a whole, but I'd vote to allow it


----------



## Plasticweld (May 1, 2014)

I think that only a hand full of people check out the Journalism section here, I certainly have no problem with it. I also have a story of which I am part of, there was a legal battle for years, which at this point has been dropped. Not sure how to proceed, I would hate to offer up first and info in a past legal battle that could re-open the suit.  Any knowledge or at least a foray in to this area would give me a little more insight on how to proceed. I also have no idea what the legal aspect when I was part of the law suit, not just a writer


----------



## dither (Nov 16, 2014)

I see no reason why such contentious issues should not be discussed,debated, and views exchanged, so long as it is done within decorum, y'know?
Without insulting and/or offensive behaviour.
Although i don't HAVE a view on the McCann case, yeah, why not?
Hasn't it been done here already? Not sure.


----------



## CurtisDawson (Jul 3, 2015)

Sounds like something worth reading. Stay with it.


----------

